# Can you ID this Leica gear?



## DirtyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

So I rescued this lonely camera bag from an estate sale. I only knew enough to know that when I saw Leica I better take a chance. I am in my element with DSLRs but I have no idea how to work this thing or how to tell if it is operable. I'm honestly not really interested in keeping it. Maybe you can help me figure out what I have here, if it works and is there any value here?

Thanks so much!


----------



## usayit (Dec 13, 2014)

Most of it should have markings that are obvious.  A lot info can be found at

Classic Camera Profiles

Not a big fan of Ken Rockwell but he has a pretty extensive reference for Leica lenses with pictures to help ID.

LEICA Lenses


Leica MR meter.   Its selenium based so its possible that its no longer accurate with age.

Leica M2 body.   Its a direct descendent of the landmark M3 with a different viewfinder frameline and magnification.  It has 35mm framelines.  Rangefinder itself looks fogged up in the photos.

Tele-elmar 135mm

Old Leica Flash unit... the strange looking collapsed metal thing below the bulb is its reflector.  The actual unit should have the cold shoe attachment below.

The lens attached to the Leica M2 should have markings if you remove the metal lens cap.  I'm guessing a 35mm Summaron.   The round thing below the leather case is its hood.


----------



## qleak (Dec 13, 2014)

do the lenses have any markings on the front?


----------



## DirtyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

I hadn't even removed the caps!


----------



## usayit (Dec 13, 2014)

The Summicron depending on condition absolutely has value.  Its a fairly popular lens with even the current digital M shooters.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 14, 2014)

It's all valuable. It says Leica on it.


----------



## DirtyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, anyone want to venture a ballpark value on the entire package? I just don't want to get taken advantage of if I list this for sale. I might start in the correct section of this forum but I'd like to know more before I list such as approx value and any I'll try to figure out using resources above if this is in working order or not. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

You must be mad to sell it, I would never sell my Leica cameras, get some film and use it


----------



## PWhite214 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice find.  Potently worth more than just a few hundred dollars.

I have picked up a few cameras at yard sales ETC.  I have an old camera checkout procedure. 
First thing is to see if it works, but before twisting dials and pushing buttons, look for the manual.  Fortunately Mr Butkus has the manual for the Lieca M2 available for download.  http://www.cameramanuals.org/leica_pdf/leica_m2.pdf  After a bit of familiarization the camera can be operated without film to see if the functions work.  Set the shutter speed to 1/2 or 1 second, open the back, verify that the shutter works, lens stops down (if it has that function), etc.  On passing, operate the shutter through the range, 1, 1/2, 1/4 .......  Then try it with film.  

EBAY is a place to start on price.  Some of the prices there are way too high, but gives some idea.  KEH, Adorama and B&H buy used gear, checking their prices or getting quotes is certainly a good way to go.

Good luck

Phil


----------



## DirtyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

I think I'd be mad to keep it. I was pretty handy with a Minolta SLR before the digital days.  Sure I could try the Leica and maybe fall in love but I really have no desire to go back to film.  So it would likely just continue to sit indefinitely. I'd rather offer it to someone who would appreciate it for what it is.

Thanks for all the tips. I'll try to check it over soon.


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2014)

When you check Ebay for pricing info, be sure to look at the sold listings, not just the auctions. You want to check the difference between what something is listed for and what it actually sells for. Sometimes there is a big difference.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

DirtyDawg said:


> I think I'd be mad to keep it. I was pretty handy with a Minolta SLR before the digital days.  Sure I could try the Leica and maybe fall in love but I really have no desire to go back to film.  So it would likely just continue to sit indefinitely. I'd rather offer it to someone who would appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips. I'll try to check it over soon.
> 
> ...


If you had been in the UK I would have made you an offer around £1500


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 16, 2014)

That's niiice... I went to an exhibit on Leica cameras and history this past summer, I could've stood there with my nose plastered against the display case but I refrained.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's niiice... I went to an exhibit on Leica cameras and history this past summer, I could've stood there with my nose plastered against the display case but I refrained.


You would love it at my friends house he has nearly every Leica M (doesn't have all the limited edition) and all slr Leica models, and hundreds of other film cameras


----------



## enzodm (Dec 18, 2014)

This is a sold Summicron (among the cheapest): Leica RARE Summicron M 35 2 First Version Eight Element Leitz Wetzlar | eBay

This is a sold Tele Elmar (among the cheapest): Leica Ernst Leitz Wetzlar Tele Elmar 135mm F4 Lens No 2207812 Clear Optics Black | eBay pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d2db5ce0

This is a M2 body (among the cheapest): Leica M2 Gehäuse M2 Body | eBay

In short: congratulations


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 18, 2014)

Ohh Gary your friend would never get me outta his house. lol

I got an M3 from a dealer in my state (not close to where I live but follow him online) and saw he'd marked it down; when I called he said he was surprised he still had it (so was I). I got the body w/lens for about the price of just the lens and figured this is it! my only chance to ever find one this affordable.

This set the OP has looks like a previous owner must have enjoyed using it with all the original accessories.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 18, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Ohh Gary your friend would never get me outta his house. lol
> 
> I got an M3 from a dealer in my state (not close to where I live but follow him online) and saw he'd marked it down; when I called he said he was surprised he still had it (so was I). I got the body w/lens for about the price of just the lens and figured this is it! my only chance to ever find one this affordable.
> 
> This set the OP has looks like a previous owner must have enjoyed using it with all the original accessories.


Leica film cameras are a joy to use, every month we go to my friends for a film group meet and he had purchased another 2 a mint Platinum M6 and an M4p because I wont sell him my 70 year anniversary M4P


----------



## DirtyDawg (Feb 28, 2015)

Delete


----------



## DirtyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Delete


----------

